# More Unusual Gold Powder



## lazersteve (Sep 10, 2007)

Tonight I dropped, washed, and dried a batch of gold from an inquartation I did earlier and the powder was very unusual. 

Here's a photo of the powder after drying:

[img:341:779]http://www.goldrecovery.us/images/gold_powder.jpg[/img]

If you look closely you can see the dried powder has already taken on a gold shine, even before melting!!

I've seen gold shining as it's dropped from solutions, but I've never seen the gold powder shine gold before it's melted! 8) 

Anyone else seen this ?

Steve


----------



## Harold_V (Sep 10, 2007)

Yep-----it's not all that uncommon when the gold comes down clean. Dirty gold has a hard time doing that because of the contamination present. All you have to do to get it shining even more is to rub it with something like a porcelain spatula. 

You are seeing yet more evidence that your quality has improved drastically.


Harold


----------



## dwt9999 (Sep 10, 2007)

Way to go Steve!!

Lewis


----------



## draftinu (Mar 16, 2008)

WOW is that sweet!


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2008)

dang thats how mine looks just after i crush it up


----------



## Bernie Foley (May 18, 2008)

WOW Steve very good job!.I do prefer blondes when it comes to gold!
Bet that melted real sweet! Probly pulled a deep pipe also!
Way to go!!!........Bernie


----------

